# Insurance in Florida with ride share coverage.



## almag (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi, many years ago when ride share riders started being offered in the state of Florida, there were 4 companies offering ride share coverage so I chose State Farm. Is there any resource that provides all of the companies offering ride share coverage in Florida? Does anyone have any personal recommendations in Florida?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Not State Farm.

I haven't had any problem with GIECO full coverage and they don't do rideshare insurance, because Uber covers if your online or on a trip.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Not State Farm.
> 
> I haven't had any problem with GIECO full coverage and they don't do rideshare insurance, because Uber covers if your online or on a trip.


Uber's insurance covers you your car when you have an accepted ride request or a pax in the car. 

Your own insurance will not cover you if you are online with Uber. 

So you should be able to figure out what periods of time you are driving about with no insurance coverage at all...


----------



## Rufrider (Mar 26, 2021)

Check into Buckle Insurance, Full auto insurance for the GIG industry


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> Uber's insurance covers you your car when you have an accepted ride request or a pax in the car.
> 
> Your own insurance will not cover you if you are online with Uber.
> 
> So you should be able to figure out what periods of time you are driving about with no insurance coverage at all...


Florida law permits your insurance company to inquire with uber about your logged in times and then deny coverage solely based on that, while uber denies coverage unless you have accepted a ping.


----------

